# Circuit Maker 2000



## armandie (Ene 19, 2007)

hola a todos!!! tengo una consulta para hacerles!!! por esas casualidades tienen un tutorial de como hacer circuitos con el Circuit Maker 2000 para despues pasarlos a PCB??? o que alguno me explique los conceptos basicos para hacer un circuito.

Saludos. y gracias de antemano


----------



## ratoseco (Ene 24, 2007)

Amigo CircuitMaker2000 es dos programas, CircuitMaker / Traxmaker, esto hace PCB, es como Proteus ISIS / ARES.


----------



## ratoseco (Ene 26, 2007)

aqui tienes



> Apollo:
> 
> El archivo adjunto se eliminó del mensaje por incumplir con las políticas del foro:
> 
> ...



El compañero armandie sólo está solicitando tutoriales e información, no una copia ilegal del programa.


----------



## HI5MLE (Abr 16, 2013)

Saludos cordiales.

Soy novato en la electronica y quiero hacer un programador Universal con el IC  Max232, hise con el circuitmaker 2000 un esquematico y ahora no se como pasarlo al PCB, por favor si algunos de ustedes sabe como hacer esto envirme los pasos.

Se lo agradecere siempre.

Un Abrazo


----------



## fen2006 (Abr 21, 2013)

HI5MLE dijo:


> Saludos cordiales.
> 
> Soy novato en la electronica y quiero hacer un programador Universal con el IC  Max232, hise con el circuitmaker 2000 un esquematico y ahora no se como pasarlo al PCB, por favor si algunos de ustedes sabe como hacer esto envirme los pasos.
> 
> ...



yo tambien tengo ese problema. alguien que nos ayude por favor


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola

Solo Sigan el A, B, C, D, Etc.
Espero haberlos ayudado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## HI5MLE (Abr 21, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Solo Sigan el A, B, C, D, Etc.
> Espero haberlos ayudado.
> ...



Bueno MrCarlos, Gracias espero poder pasar este esquematico del programador a PCB, aunque creo que me van a quedar pistas cruzadas y es a una sola cara, no a dos ahi creo que tendre problemas, de todas formas mil gracias por tu ayuda me guia para ver si lo logro, ya te dejo saber.

Un Abrazo.


----------

